# السلامة في تنقيب وتكرير وتداول البترول



## ahmedzhelmy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد :[/font]
تستعمل الحفارات الدائرية لفتح الحفر التي قد يصل أعماقها إلي عشرات الآلاف من الأمتار أثناء التنقيب عن البترول ، وتتألف آلة الحفر من عناصر قاطعة متصلة بمحاور مفرغة تدور بواسطة القوة المحركة ، حيث يتخلل التربة التي يمتصها المحور المفرغ ( الأنبوب ) ويقذف بها جانباً شيئا فشـيئا ، ويضاف إلي هذه الأنابيب أنابيب أخرى يزداد عددها حسـب العمق ، وهناك قوة ماصـة تخترق هذه الأنابيب لترفع التراب والطين ، من الأعماق إلى سطح الأرض .
وعند خروج النفط إلي سطح الأرض بالضغط الطبيعي أو بواسطة الضخ ، تجرى التجهيزات الفنية لنقله عن طريق أنابيب إلى مصانع التكرير لتصنيعه محلي أو ينقل للتصدير إلى الخارج . وعند تبديل البئر أو عند جفافه تسحب الأنابيب التي يعتمد في رفعها على برج حديدي متين وتباشـر العمليات على عكس التنقيب والحفر .
يتناول هـذا البحث كيفية تكوين البترول في باطن الأرض ، وحفر آبار البترول ، وكيفية اختيار العاملين بمجال التنقيب عن البترول ، إصابات العمل الطبيعية ، والحوادث التي يتعرض لها العاملين بمجال التنقيب عن البترول ، والإصابات الناتجة عن طبيعة النفط الخام ، وطرق الوقاية من هذه الحوادث .
ويتعرض إلى طرق نقل المنتجات البترولية من خلال أنابيب التوصيل والمضخات وعن طريق الشاحنات وناقلات السفن العملاقة ، ودور الشركات المالكة للناقلات ، والمستودعات التجارية للمنتجات البترولية ، وخزانات ومستودعات الغاز ، ومحطات ضخ البترول ، والحوادث الممكن حدوثها وطرق الوقاية بكل منها .
كما يتعرض إلى الحوادث الناتجة عن عمليات تخزين ونقل وتداول البترول ومشتقاته ، والإجراءات الآمنـة للوقاية من هذه الحوادث .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف ممتاز
بارك الله فيك دكتور


----------



## sayed00 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور دكتور


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف مفيد جدا تشكراتنا دكتور


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم وعلى هذه التعليقات الطيبة العطرة.
مع تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## احلى مهندس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا عزيزي 
سلمت يداك


----------



## samirlk (1 نوفمبر 2009)

good file
شكران


----------



## DAEA (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلا يادكتور


----------



## sofiane.hse (7 نوفمبر 2009)

[03039]ملف مفيد جدا تشكراتنا دكتور[/quote] :77:تشكرات


----------



## ماهر عيون (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه على جهدك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## mostafamwafy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك لنا الله فيك يا دكتور احمد
وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

تعتبر موضوعات السلامة بصفة عامة من الموضوعات الهامة وخاصة السلامة في تنقيب وتكرير وتداول المواد البترولية . بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا
روعععععععععععععهه


----------



## khaliduk (8 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه على جهدك الاكثر من رائع*​


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## medhat56 (6 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## srdc (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## mehdi09 (9 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلا يادكتور


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## على منصورى (6 أبريل 2011)

.
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المادة القيمة وفقكم الله دوما .


----------



## tamer safety (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا دكتور 
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## شاكر الاطرقجي (21 يناير 2012)

*شكرا" جزيلا" وبارك الله لكم في جهودكم*


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## loran419 (6 فبراير 2014)

Thanks


----------

